# Wie kann man das machen? (reifenspuren)



## BigFacker (18. Juli 2002)

Joar, ums mal kurz vorwegzunehmen. 

Ich bin ein schlechter GFXer Isch bleicb lieber bei meinen php, das is leichter

Nee, aber ich hab mal ne frage: und zwar, wie kan man reifenspuren von autos in PS hinbekommen?

Also ungefähr so hier: http://www.lan-utopia.de/images/kart.gif

gibts da irgend ne Vorlage oder muss kann man das selber machen?
Wäre echt cool wenn mir das einer verraten könnte. 

DANKE!!!!


----------



## AvS (18. Juli 2002)

einfachste möglichkeit wäre imo mit dem radiergummi und einer druckkraft von 70-80% wild durch einen schwarzen balken zu fegen. natürlich nach vorlage auf papier.

mit einem muster wirds glaub ich schwer


----------



## Nino (19. Juli 2002)

Hi.
Also ich hab hier mal welche mit einer einfachen Methode in ein paar Minuten gemacht. 
Du schreibst einen Text der z.b "4444444444" enthält. Dann duplizierst du sie, plazierst sie so wie du es brauchst, verzerrst sie und spielst halt bisschen rum. =)


----------



## AvS (19. Juli 2002)

lol, die autos möcht ich sehen die so ein profil haben... =)


----------



## Nino (19. Juli 2002)

lol  
Sind ja nur paar Beispiele was machen alles machen kann.
Du kannst es ja so machen wie du willst =)


----------



## nanda (19. Juli 2002)

ich würde das ganze ähnlich angehen wie gestrichelte linien.
also kurz gesagt: einen ausschnitt des reifenabdrucks zeichnen (oder aus einem bild extrahieren) und als muster speichern. dann einen pfad zeichnen und mit dem muster füllen. damit dürften auch schöne kurven möglich sein.

hier zwei links zu gestrichelten linien mit photoshop:
link 1 
link 2


----------



## BigFacker (19. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Joa dankeerstmal für die Möglichkeiten. Ich werd das mal mit den 4en ausprobieren und die letzte Variante.

Danke erstmal!!!


----------

